# "The Sentra"



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What? Say it ain't so! 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE L4

'Tis true, the mighty, trail-blazing, off-roading Sentra has been replaced. It hasn't run in over a year and, though I planned on fixing it, I ended up getting a deal I couldn't turn down on a much nicer vehicle that my wife is happy to be seen in (Acura TL).

It needs some help, but should still be a solid car with great gas mileage for years for whomever wishes to tackle a small project.

The reason I stopped driving it was because it wouldn't hold coolant for very long anymore and I could only drive 7 miles to work before noticing the temp gauge rising. Never let it overheat though.

I'm not a mechanic, but I don't believe it's a blown head gasket. The engine has always been great and I hadn't noticed any lack of power/compression.

Upon examination, I couldn't find any ruptures in the radiator or the hoses.

Heater core? I dunno. It leaks enough while running that it may be that. The coolant drips from the oil pan, after running down from wherever upstream is. 

There's about a half tank of old fuel in it. That will need to be drained and the lines cleaned. I might recommend changing or cleaning the plugs too.

Aside from that, there are a few pieces of "personality" it has developed over the many years I've owned it:

Driver door opens from inside only. The linkage to the outside handle was disconnected when I locked my keys inside the car one day. My hand is too big to get in there and reconnect it and I'm not pulling out the window to do it.

The trunk opens from the inside lever. The lock has a piece of a key stuck in it. It opens and shuts fine though.

I really don't want to sell it, but my wife demands that it goes. It's got well over 200k miles, but has never given me major issues.

The most I ever had to spend was the last repair, where I replaced the exhaust manifold/cat. That was just last year.

If you're interested, please send me a pm and we'll exchange numbers. I'm willing to let it go for very little to the right person. You'll get 35-40mpg. I once drove from Orem to Moab, all around Arches, down the Potash road, then back to Orem on a single tank of gas (500mi).

This car has taken me EVERYWHERE and more. It's been the most reliable car I've ever had.

If you've got a new driver, this car is very forgiving. Manual trans.

Let me know. I'd rather not haggle a great deal on the price, but $450 is where I'm at. I spent more than that last year on the manifold. Tires are still good for another I/M.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Loah, reading your posts and viewing your pictures I'd say you had to bronze that car and display it in your front yard. It has taken you on some pretty awesome adventures! I always look forward to your write ups.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> Loah, reading your posts and viewing your pictures I'd say you had to bronze that car and display it in your front yard. It has taken you on some pretty awesome adventures! I always look forward to your write ups.


+1 It's hard to have to get rid of something that has made so many memories.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Are your fishing locations loaded in the GPS for that price?
Still would be a good car for my 17 year old grandson to start with if I had the money and he had his driver's license.


----------

